# Please retrieve your lures!!! Tappan bird save.



## Fish'n what bites (May 31, 2012)

I know we all have lost a lure a time or two, swivel unties, line breaks, etc. With that said my and I saved a sea gull from certain death as it had a shallow (3-5 ft) Rapala entangled in its beak and leg at the swimming area on Tappan today and it had no line on it either which means it was dropped or came loose. It obviously thought it was an easy catch floating but it hooked its beak and behind its leg thus pulling its head under water and fighting for the occasional breath of hair. We spent 10 solid and tedious minutes first removing the treble from its leg the removing 2 of the 3 hooks on the other treble from it bottom beak and through the nostril. Gulls are not that big of a problem on our inland lakes to dislike them that much and plus it's a horrible way for any living thing to die. 

With that said, this was our first trip to Tappan. Very beautiful lake and good setup for all types of recreation. No bites at all but with a 87 degree surface water temp I couldn't expect much. Definitely looks like a lake I'll hit at night in the future.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

sometimes the lure cant be retrieved, it may have been underwater when the line broke, then floated to the top later. but kudos for being a good steward and helping the bird live another day, most would not have done that


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Fish'n; I had just spent my b-day money on some 15lb vanish and several of the clack-n-rap at 20 bucks each. We started a tourni on long lake and it was one of those sweet picture perfect mournings that we all love about early mourning sunrise fishing. Cool but not cold with a touch of smoke on the water. I tied on the new redish lure and cast it out with all the hopes and dreams of a kid with a new toy. BANG. It sounded like someone shot a 22 right in front of me. My new lure was gone. Well I checked the line and it looked OK, next the eyes and they checked out fine. SO, I tied on another of my new lures and checked every thing to make sure it didnt happen again. YOU guessed it. BANG-O and that one was gone like the other one. OK now I'm getting flustered. 40 bucks gone just like that. I guess I'm just thick headed but I went ahead and tied on a third new lure. I checked the drag the eyes with a Q-tip and the line for at least 40 feet back. This time I gave the reel and eyes a shot of REEL MAGIC. That should do it. RIGHT? Right! NOPE. BANG-O and this time the back of the boat erupted like a valcano when my bride(and co-angler) told me in no uncertain terms that she was not going to let me tie on another brand new expensive lure on that p.o.s. line again and to respool before I do any more fishing. I still hear about that mourning whenever someone mentions Vanish line. 60 bucks gone in like ten minutes.
All that being said I would love to have those NEW lures back cause I've had some gr8 luck with them on other lakes(and line). I'm sure anyone who lost their lure really wanted it back when they sent it out to do its best. Catching Fish not Birds. LOL
I wish you had a video of you'all working on that bird gettin the hooks out. I've seen line and hooks taken off seagulls and other seabirds and they dont go quietly and calmly for sure. They can beat the daylights out of you with those wings, claws and beaks. You done good. Take two ATTA-Boys out of petty cash for your good deed.
Way to go.
later ya'll
donm


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

Folks...get a lure retriever and save money, lures and the animals. I have used one since I was a little guy trolling with dad and I will swear they save nearly every bait that is snagged. In the last 4 years, I bet I have only lost 3 cranks that were not to muskie. The go by several names, hound dog, golden retriever, lure knocker, telescoping bait retriever....... Be sure to get one the does not just slip oin your line without a rope or pole because if the line breaks you will leave about 2 lbs of lead on the bottom of the lake.


----------



## Barney (Jun 4, 2007)

It's called Vanish because thats what it does to your lures.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

this was your first mistake....that stuff is pure garbage. it obsorbs water and freys after 4 hours of fishing. 




dmills4124 said:


> Fish'n; I had just spent my b-day money on some 15lb vanish QUOTE]


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I had just spent my b-day money on some 15lb vanish and several of the clack-n-rap at 20 bucks each. We started a tourni on long lake and it was one of those sweet picture perfect mournings that we all love about early mourning sunrise fishing. Cool but not cold with a touch of smoke on the water. I tied on the new redish lure and cast it out with all the hopes and dreams of a kid with a new toy. BANG. It sounded like someone shot a 22 right in front of me. My new lure was gone.


That's why the line is called vanish. Your lures and hooked fish just disappear when the line breaks.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess we are all on the same page....


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

Fishin365 said:


> Folks...get a lure retriever and save money, lures and the animals. I have used one since I was a little guy trolling with dad and I will swear they save nearly every bait that is snagged. In the last 4 years, I bet I have only lost 3 cranks that were not to muskie. The go by several names, hound dog, golden retriever, lure knocker, telescoping bait retriever....... Be sure to get one the does not just slip oin your line without a rope or pole because if the line breaks you will leave about 2 lbs of lead on the bottom of the lake.


over on the tackle making fourm, I just posted on how I made one from leftover materials (=JUNK).


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Fish'n what bites said:


> I know we all have lost a lure a time or two, swivel unties, line breaks, etc. With that said my and I saved a sea gull from certain death as it had a shallow (3-5 ft) Rapala entangled in its beak and leg at the swimming area on Tappan today and it had no line on it either which means it was dropped or came loose. It obviously thought it was an easy catch floating but it hooked its beak and behind its leg thus pulling its head under water and fighting for the occasional breath of hair. We spent 10 solid and tedious minutes first removing the treble from its leg the removing 2 of the 3 hooks on the other treble from it bottom beak and through the nostril. Gulls are not that big of a problem on our inland lakes to dislike them that much and plus it's a horrible way for any living thing to die.
> 
> With that said, this was our first trip to Tappan. Very beautiful lake and good setup for all types of recreation. No bites at all but with a 87 degree surface water temp I couldn't expect much. Definitely looks like a lake I'll hit at night in the future.


 I very seriously doubt the lure was put into the lake because someone disliked seagulls? And yea thats a horribale way for an animal to die and is shame. But to think that people are putting lures in the water so a seagull will come an eat it is kinda silly. Like other posters have said could of been snagged then popped loosed and floated to the top, if it fell out off the boat i would amost garuntee the owner of the lure didnt know it happened, thats like throwing a ten dollar bill in the lake. Glad you were a good guy and took the time out to help the bird.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Barney said:


> It's called Vanish because thats what it does to your lures.


 Too funny! I am a big fan of Berkley products but can't agree more on the Vanish. Their 100% floro is 100% better IMO.

Also, good job on saving the gull! There's no way I could've seen that without doing the same thing. Way to be!


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Not only your lures but throw your line away too instead of leaving it on the ground for someone to trip on or an animal to get tangled up in it. In June I rescued a juvenile female mallard with a broken foot. It got caught up in some fishing line that was left tangled around a bush by some lazy fisherman and in attempting to escape the line it broke it's foot. The poor thing for some reason came up to me while I was fishing so I caught it and gave it to a park ranger who took it to Nature's Nursery for care and rehab.

:highfive: to the op for saving the seagull


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

ahh don't listen to these guys. The line is fine.......that was just a lesson to not waste so much money on a single lure again


----------

